# introduction



## AnnieRoach (Feb 25, 2009)

I am volunteer at our high school as the show choir director/choreographer and the same for the annual musical. We have no money and crappy facilities, so we are always looking for creative ways of doing things. 
Thanks for any and all ideas.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome Annie!

A lack of funding and limited facilities are some of the many issues that we see frequently on CB. The search tool is your friend, someone may have asked as specific question that you may have already.

If the search doesn't turn up an answer, feel free to post in the appropriate forum. Details about your setup and as much specifics as possible help us narrow down and focus the question to help you get a better answer to your query!

Thanks,
dvsDave


----------

